# Sizing help please!



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey, looking at a tandem but I only know mountain bike sizes.

We want a 20" x 16" tandem. Or, 19" x 17" is probably okay too. Anyone know what that is in cm? I mean, road bike sizing?

Cheers!


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

Shoot! Missed it. But anyway, I found this calculator online and assumed it was a direct conversion... http://www.calculator.com/pantaserv/makecalc

Too big for us. We'll keep looking.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

In addition to "size" , would suggest looking closer at the tandem geometry basics such as top tube length, standover height, etc., as road bike sizing/fit is not exactly transferable from a mountan bike.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah, I know you're right. We'll have to get to some bike shops and do some test rides I guess. There was one on ebay that seemed like a pretty good deal and I figured stems and seats can be adjusted enough to correct sizing issues as long as it wasn't too far off.


----------

